# Cool Mantis toy!



## FieroRumor (Dec 27, 2006)

Picked this up last week:







Pretty neat.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 27, 2006)

that is cool


----------



## Ian (Dec 29, 2006)

No way! That's totally awesome.

I never see anything mantid related in UK stores...


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome man!! I want to get one and put it in a cage, so that some mantids can live on it! lol


----------



## ponchot (Dec 30, 2006)

So can we get some photos out of box?

How is it?....Looks great!


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's a pic that i found on the net


----------



## Jay (Dec 30, 2006)

Hehe. My wife got me one of those for Christmas. She said "I'll get you a whole bunch and then you'll have a colony and you won't have to have to worry about raising bugs". I told my wife that it just wasn't the same but the magnetic toy was pretty fun to play with just the same. :roll:

I was bored so I put my Magna-mantis in the rubber chrysalis thing and hung it from the door of the refrigerator while I was staying at my in-law's house over Christmas. My sister-in-law was opening the refrigerator and did not see it at first. Then I heard her scream. She had no idea what it was and she looked pretty creeped out.

My review of the Magni-bug praying mantis-

Fun: Yes. Especially when it is hanging out of the rubber chrysalis thing and freaks your teenage sister-in-law out.

The same as the real thing: Not even close.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 30, 2006)

lol did you put it there to scare people?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 31, 2006)

if anyones got a ps2 i recommend getting 'War of the Monsters', you can play as a colossal mantis that destroys cities. it's one the best two player games on the ps2 in my opinion. i have it mint condition but no ps2 anymore  

it's quite a rare game now but usually can be found on ebay.

here's a screenshot:


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 31, 2006)

lol that reminds me of that classic movie the killer mantis


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2006)

Awhile back I saw this mantis head mask at the store.


----------



## Ian (Dec 31, 2006)

> if anyones got a ps2 i recommend getting 'War of the Monsters', you can play as a colossal mantis that destroys cities. it's one the best two player games on the ps2 in my opinion. i have it mint condition but no ps2 anymore  it's quite a rare game now but usually can be found on ebay.
> 
> here's a screenshot:


Lol, Jonald, you're a nut


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 31, 2006)

Mantis on the mushroom... :wink:


----------



## ponchot (Jan 12, 2007)

OK I love that magnetic toy!

I just bought one on Ebay, total with shipping

$15.90. The photo convinced me. Thanks, Im

always looking for Mantis items &amp; that one is

a great find. I'll try to get a cool pic out of box

for you all next week.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jan 13, 2007)

hey Johnald I have played that game along time ago and its great the preying mantis has difrent forms that you buty with tokens.

Its got a like honeybee form

a orchid looking one

and a budwinged color


----------



## ponchot (Feb 1, 2007)

OK, I got my toy &amp; I love it.

Good details:

The color &amp; detail is great.

The wings open up if wanted too.

The movement of the arms is fun for dif poses.

The price was well worth it.

Weak details:

The head seems heavy, and tends to fall down, I removed

the batteries from eyes &amp; helped a bit.

The light up eyes are cool, but not needed.

The legs are a bit weak, but no biggie'.

That "storage bag" is just plain creepy. Threw it away!)

More pictures:


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 1, 2007)

Time to feed it some fake insects yet?


----------



## FieroRumor (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the "remove the guts from the head" idea, I agree that the head is pretty heavy. I also trimmed the spot where the abdomen meets up with the magnet, which allowed for him to stand up straight better. I used the bag to gross out my little nephew.


----------



## FieroRumor (Feb 2, 2007)

> Awhile back I saw this mantis head mask at the store.


I bought that mask, and it's gonna be the head to my mantid robot...


----------

